# Mit Spaß in die Woche : T - Shirt - Aufschriften x 19



## krawutz (27 Jan. 2020)




----------



## comatron (29 Jan. 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Schaut die Dame da grad auf seine Waffe ?


----------



## tristram1 (29 Jan. 2020)

sehr schöne frau


----------

